# Chicago Horror 1930



## Memnoch3434 (Aug 24, 2012)

Background.

The Setting:

Chicago, 1930. The great depression has just begun to wreak havoc on daily life. Mobsters and corrupt police litter the city with sin and vice. Alcohol flows more now then it did before it was illegal. Around the characters a complex symphony of death and horror beyond imagining is just about to begin.

The game: I'm using a d20 COC System (minus spells). For most of the players, this is their second game ever. A few house rules. 

1) No confirmation of criticals (a nat 20 always crits) 
2) Critical Failure on a "1" 
3) I keep track of sanity and hit points ( the players can ask how they are feeling as far as health, but when it comes to being crazy they always assume they are sane).


The Characters(I will change the characters to have their correct names when the players figure them out!):

Adriana Brinn- The Reporter
Adriana Brinn is a Harvard graduate. Her wealthy family lost over half their assets in the stock market overnight. While dutifully keeping up appearances besides main sitting rooms there is no furniture in their house. They sacrifice all of their assets to keep their large home. Adriana's sister Lisa has come home recently from college. However her return is marked by something dreadfully wrong. She speaks in riddles and mumbles things constantly. Most of the things she says come to fruition in some way, and Adriana benefits greatly from this insanity. The parents locked her away in an insane asylum. Their catholic background claims possession by demons, now only Adriana will see her.

Jack Thompson - The White Collar Detective 
Jack is the son of Bill Thompson the corrupt mayor of Chicago. Most Chicago citizens have never heard of Thompson having any children, up until 8 years ago...

Salvatore Nitti - The Mob Heavy Detective
Salvatore is quite the ladies man, he knows how to flirt and he knows how to get information. Salvatore has a high success rate in solving mob-related homicides.


Oscar Quinn - Chicago M.E. and part time Psychologist
Oscar Quinn had a troublesome childhood. In his adolescence during a hunting trip his older brother died tragically. No one saw what actually happened to him, and Oscar had the misfortune of finding his mutilated corpse. His parent's blamed him for the death and he turned to alchohol to drown his sorrows. He went to Miskatonic University and studied medicine, but the scars of his past would haunt him so much that he moved to Chicago.

Lance Caine - Private Investigator
(Incomplete) War changes men, and Lance Caine is no different. 13 years ago, Lance came back so obsessed with death that he had to bring more people into it, but in a clean an orderly way. Something that would comfort him and help him deal with the past.


----------



## Memnoch3434 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Act 0; Scene 1*

Adriana Brinn came to work exhausted. She looked at a new pile of hate mail. In her mind's eye she imagined what they said on the inside. "Muderer, Whore, Tomboy." At work she received hate mail for taking a job away from a man and his family. Her family received hate mail from employees that had to be "let go" for the meat factory to stay afloat. Everywhere she turned someone was blaming her for something.

"Daniel Martin wants you in his office." The wispy voice of the mailman felt cold on her ears.

Adriana tried to reply but all that came out were partially audible mumbles. She cleared her throat and nodded. Adriana stood up and walked into the Office of the editor-in-chief. Already there was Maxine Kingston, the only other female who worked at the newspaper.

"Ladies, the pressure has been building for months," Martin cawed. Maxine immediately burst into tears. "I can't have you on staff because people wont buy a paper with an article written by a woman, or edited by one." His eyes were unapologetic, and cold."I know times are tough but if I don't do this many other people will lose their jobs I'm sorry."

Maxine was in full sobs at this point and she fled the office. Adriana was defeated she turned to leave the office. "Adriana close the door." Adriana complied. "What do you want now?"

"Chief O'Brien called. He left this number for you to call back." Martin handed her the number. "It better be worth keeping you on my payroll."

"I don't understand, am I still to be working here?"

"You see that door? Use it, you don't work here anymore."

Adriana left the office to a weeping Maxine. She begged and pleaded to stay with Adriana. Her rent was late for months and she would surely lose her place if she lost her job. Adriana agreed.

* * *

Adriana walked into O'brien's office. She closed the door quietly.

"There is a rat in my homicide department." O'brien sighed with his thick irish accent. "I am going to pay you a lot of money to catch him. You will tell these men that you are doing a book on how homicide detectives work. I am going to allow this because I think it's good press."

"Is this going to be dangerous?"

"Oh yes, very very dangerous, you screw it up a little and the rat finds out who you are and I'm sure you will be dead. If Capone finds out? You really don't want to know. You'll be getting paid through the newspaper, as usual, but you work for me now. You'll be working with Detectives Thompson and Agostino."

Adriana stood up. Chief O'Brien shook her hand. "Welcome to internal affairs."


----------



## Memnoch3434 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Act 0: Scene 2*

Oscar Quinn trudged around the underground laboratory. The random bodies strewn about the room were missing various limbs and organs. Legs, arms, fingers, kidneys, skin. The animals too were missing limbs, the scorpions were missing their tails, the sharks their eyes and noses, and the crocodiles were without mouths. 

His eyes sneered across the room. _So many useless subjects. But this one looked promising. Yes the progress is very promising. _

"Wha...what are you doing to me?"

"Just lie still this wont hurt much." _A few more injections and the subject will be ready. _

The young man shrieked while his voice deepened. _So much potential.._

* * *

Oscar awoke in a cold sweat. The dreams had been happening for weeks, mostly the same. He took another swig of his homemade liquor. Maybe that would stop them this time...


----------



## Dantardis (Aug 25, 2012)

Liking the story hour so far - quite an interesting group of characters you are running.  Are you running a full Cthulu campaign or just one offs that are sort of linked?


----------



## Memnoch3434 (Aug 25, 2012)

I suppose the way I would look at it is a bit videogamey. There is a "main quest" and several "Side missions." I pulled a few ideas for a few of the side missions from this site, but the "main quest" is completely my own.

I'm actually making evidence boxes (pictures and clothing and things "found" at the crime scene) for some of the "main quest" murders. I should have the act 0's finished up within the next few weeks.


----------



## Memnoch3434 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Act 0: Scene 3*

Lance Caine sat in his office with his legs on the desk, reading the newspaper. _Capone's gang suspected in Valentine's Day Massacre...what children._ The knock at the door would have alarmed most men, but Caine looked like he was expecting it.

"Come in," Caine said coldly.

"Lance Caine? The private investigator?" A fairly attractive woman tip-toed in the room and shut the door quietly.

_Fan-ing-tastic an illiterate trophy wife looking to see if her husband is cheating. If she can't even read the door, I don't blame him._

"Yes. How can I help you?"

"It's my daughter..." she began to weep.

_Even worse a flapper case? Some floozy who probably ran off with a random Tom._

"Miss? I can't help you unless I know what happened." His arm went across her shoulders. His voice was quiet and sensitive and he lent her a tissue. "Please, you can tell me." The mask his face wore was was as kind and sincere as a priest. The disdain in his mind was invisible.

"You are so kind Mr. Caine..."

"Please, Lance."

"Well Lance, you see my daughter was..." She began sobbing. "Murdered!....found.....yesterday......" If she wouldn't have hugged him his eyes would have gave him away. The surprise on his face was immense. _A real case? No more chasing deadbeat husbands?_. He regained his composure. He gently took her hands away from him.

"Ma'am this sounds a bit like a matter for the police, shouldn't you be contacting them?" He didn't need the pigs breathing down his neck.

"Ha! The police?! My husband trusts those criminals but they are no better than mob thugs to me!" Though tears were running down her face, it was questionable if they were tears of rage or sorrow now. "The only way to get loyalty is with money. The heavy briefcase slammed onto his desk. "This is 5000 dollars in 5$ bills. If you tell me about the progress you made on your case, and I am happy with it I will give you 10,000. If you catch my Helen's killer I will give you an additional 20,000."

Lance Caine's face truly did read surprise now. All he could muster was "I think we can do some business Mrs. ?"

"My name is Elaine Barton."


----------



## Memnoch3434 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Act 0: Scene 4*

Sal and Jack worked fervently on their paperwork. A slow day in Chicago was rare. They might finally catch up and even have an easy day.  Chief O'Brien walked into the office, he did not pause long enough to even let them look at him.

"There is a reporter Adrianna Brinn she is doing a report on homicide detectives and the work they do."

Sal turned his gaze upward "I'm sorry chief since when do I care about some reporter dame?"

"Because this reporter dame is gonna make us look good. this reporter dame is the key to us finally getting respect as a unit. How much easier would your jobs be if the public might actually talk to us?"

Jack had his turn "I don't like it chief, I don't want some snarky reporter doll interrupting.....Sal's thought process."

"Jack please, ain't no dame keepin me --"

"She's working with you two and that is that."

In unison Jack and Sal replied: "Yes chief"

"Now pack up your gear, Mortimer Barton's daughter was just murdered and the two of you are on the case."


----------



## Memnoch3434 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Act 1: Scene 1*

April 7, 1930.

Coroner's report: Helen Barton

Cause of Death: Strangulation.

Place of Death: Near Victim's Home 283 Cherry Grove Drive

Things of note:
Multiple stab wounds, one premortem on the knee, all others post-mortem.
Body was dragged and placed from original position with both arms above the head.
Symbols written in blood found on the hands, above the head, in poor condition.
Writing on the dress, some writing discernible. Best guess "INH_ _ _ _ TO WORLD_  NEW."
Stomach contains a fair amount of cheap alcohol, had not entered bloodstream yet.
Bruising shows a history of abuse.
Victim had engaged in sexual intercourse a few days before the murder, impossible to determine if the intercourse was forced.

Signed:
Dr. Oscar Quinn.

***

Mortimer Barton was berated by questions. He could only think about his daughter, but he was holding his composure together. The mansion had two twisting staircases leading up to his study. To the right was the room Helen had slept in almost her entire life. A feeling of claustrophobia was all about him as he was completely surrounded by one manner of investigator or another. The manors high ceilings were at best filled with the sounds of echos of footsteps. It was as if someone had really turned up the volume knob on the radio.


"So you haven't seen Helen in weeks?" A detective calling himself Sal asked.

"No we often pass each other in her busy school schedule. I find that while her mother insists I let her have the best education I don't understand the point of it all. And that damn League of Women Voters....Women belong in the kitchen making dinner not at the polling booths."

Adrianna's face showed disdain "If you want your daughter to be successful in life, why do you stop her from being active? Why not let her have a strong career so she can be independent of men like Frank?"

"Her abusive boyfriend or whatever he is is not my doing. We raised her right, I will not be talked down to by some doll-faced whench. I believe I have been plenty compliant with your demands. Good day." Mortimer dissappeared into the study behind him. A loud click was heard as the door locked.

"Way to go, doll." Sal spat.

"People like him are the reason that....Ya know what never mind." Adrianna fumed.

"Just keep your mouth shut next time. You aren't here to ask questions." Jack coldly muttered.

Adrianna shoved her heel into Jack's foot. She turned her head to put her ear closer to his mouth. "I'm sorry were you saying something? I didn't quite catch it."

Lance Caine rolled his eyes. _Children._ "Look if we are going to solve this I think it's best to pool our resources. Let's compare notes and see what we can come up with."

Oscar's bulldog Champ farted loudly. Jack and Adrianna turned green at the scent. "What do you feed that thing?" Jack spluttered.

"Oh Champ is just saying hello. He's a good dog, he only gets the best dog food."

"Why did you bring that thing anyway?" Sal sternly looked at the dog with  disdain.

"Champ is a good dog! He just needed some air!"

The house maid Annie was walking through the Fourier. Jack called down "Hold it there miss, Annie was it? We have some questions for you."

***

"So where can we find Mrs. Barton?" Lance asked. "I have some questions for her."

"She won't talk to them." Annie nodded at the detectives.

"Well why not?" Sal asked with a certainty he knew the answer.

"The police have a reputation for corruption. Not that the mayor is any better. Did you know they were going to picket him today? Helen and her friends?"

The investigators began to log this information, and while they were distracted Adrianna whispered something in Anna's ear. She whispered something back.

"Just a few more questions miss..." As Jack began asking questions to clarify the Journal found in Helen's room, Adrianna slipped out. She scuffed her heel on the tile just as she walked out the door. Jack turned his head  to see the familiar hat and pencil skirt leaving the doorway. He gave Sal a quick shoulder tap, and Sal nodded. Lance slinked out of the room.

***

Sal had gotten a ride with Oscar and Champ back to the station. "So where did you say Jack went again?" 

"He had a lead he needed to follow." Sal was used to being the passenger, and he allowed himself to daydream out the window. _If Helen had left her boyfriend maybe he should be the next person to_--. As Sal was thinking he did a double take.

"Follow that car" Sal ordered.

"Huh? What car? Why?" Oscar's perplexed face hid the shock in his voice.

"A WOMAN JUST GOT ABDUCTED INTO THAT CAR. YOU NEED TO FOLLOW IT."

***

Lance Caine walked into his office into a woman who clearly hadn't bathed in weeks. "Mr. Caine I have no money to offer you but I have a case I need you to solve."

Halfway to gesturing to the door he was interrupted "You see me and some of the other Hooverville residents have noticed some folks missing. This family comes by and then a few days later someone is gone."

Lance's arm which was still out reached now for his wallet. "Here is some money go get yourself a hotel room for a few nights 'til I work this out." 

"Thank you so much sir!"

"What was your name?"

"Kristen Moore."

"And the name of the family?"

"The MacAvoys."

***

The radio sounded off "Attention all available units this is Det. Nitti requesting back-up at 178 Maple street."

_DAMMIT_. Jack picked up the radio. "Attention Nitti this is Thompson, currently pursuing lead, do you require my assistance?"

"Negative Thompson- stay in pursuit."

"10-4"

He had followed Brinn for some time. He had no idea where she was going. _, where did she go?_. "Nitti this is Thompson, target lost, coming to assist."

"10-4"

***

Adriana found Elaine near her parent's graves. "Mrs. Barton I'm a reporter and I'd like justice for your daughter....What can you tell me?"

Elaine turned her tear filled eyes to Adriana. "At least you aren't the police."

***

Sal Netti walked up to the MacAvoy residence. The guard and the gate seemed a bit unnecessary. 

"Excuse me, why is there a gate?"

"Don't want no freeloaders here. Ya know depression and all that."

"Okay look, " Sal flashed his badge "I just saw a woman who got abducted enter in a car not 5 minutes ago. Let's not play games just let me in."

"I'm sorry sir the last car I saw come in was the milk truck this morning."

"Okay look, If you want to play games..." Sal showed his gun tactfully. 

"IF that's how it's gonna be...we do." Out from the nearby hedges 9 more guards appeared. 

Champ could be heard whining.

***

A few minutes later Jack Thompson and Lance Caine arrived. The situation grew dire, at least 9 officers stood in a tense standoff. Thompson threatened to unload fire if the guard did not stand down. The only reply compared him to a ham sandwich. The ensuring panic of open gunfire caused nearby citizens to trample one another to get out of the way. Luckily there just happened to be a doctor on hand.

The stalemate continued as Adrianna pulled up to the scene. It looked a bit tense for an untrained reporter. As Jack wiped a bead of sweat he remembered the sewer entrance to these types of houses. Many of the elite had them built so that they would be able to dispose of their undesirables. 

"Netti, Why do you have so many of my officers at a residence of someone who has senator McDonald in their pocket?"

The radio was so loud Jack almost misfired his gun.

"Chief, There was an abduction into this hou--"

"You didn't see anything. Just pack up and leave before we have a political -storm all over this."

"But sir, there is some--"

"NO, I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU DO BUT THIS ISN'T THE WAY"

***

Later that night Sal and Adriana waited for the others to arrive. Adrianna picked up a giggling. "Did you hear that?"

"Just some Hoovervillers looking for fun."

"We don't know what could happen in there, I don't want a kid to get shot because we are in there."

"Look darling, I don't see any reason for us to get tangled up in all this."

"I'm going, you can wait here if you want." 

Reluctantly Sal entered the sewer. As they walked further into the darkness the giggling turned to gnawing. The gnawing gave way to giggling and as they took a left through the fetid waters Adrianna made something out in the distance.

An open manhole cover gave light to the bent small figures. The sewage fell off in flecks as the moved around the body. Adrianna cried out quietly in horror. The figures stopped moving and rose. As they turned they opened their eyelids and underneath was a solid glowing red. Their heads turned as to understand why she was afraid. Their collective giggle shocked Adriana and Sal to their cores. And then they were gone.

Adriana demanded to see the body and Sal held her back.  They both turned to see the http://http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.badhaven.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/evil-teddy-bear.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.badhaven.com/special-features/plush-you-20-geek-plush-toys-to-make-you-go-ahhh/attachment/evil-teddy-bear/&h=320&w=240&sz=21&tbnid=aAIpneebalHNVM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=68&zoom=1&usg=__F9xf6L53uG30_G2SetORwPMWnmc=&docid=RdZy068E3F9FXM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=N_dRUKvsN4GDywHN0IDoAQ&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAA&dur=421. They swore their terror could be heard across Lake Michigan.

***

Lance Caine grew tired of their fear. It was not as if he could stop them from being afraid but he wished he could. Some children in a sewer, you must be joking. He did not want to stand around while he had two cases on his plate. They decided to leave and come back at a later time. 

As Lance approached his car he noticed Oscar Quinn had gone missing. He reported the fact to Jack, who had already ran into the sewer. 

Oscar heard the man who had him in a choke hold whisper "Let's just hope you are better at mazes." Oscar broke free and pulled out his pistol,  "show yourself mutherer" 

"Did you see him?"

"Not really just caught a glance, no weird eyes or anything, but there was something big hanging from his ear, inorganic."

Adrianna appeared at the entrance to the sewer. "Can we please get out of here?"

***

Adrianna and Sal entered a building Sal must have seen 100 times before, but never really noticed. Inside doctors and nurses abound whirrled around like a kind of clockwork. "Melissa Brinn please."

"Where did you take me?" Sal asked nervously.

"This is where my sister is she is.....sick."

"Yes Adrianna please go right ahead." The receptionist nodded.

Up on the top floor, a timid girl sat rocking in a chair in the middle of her room. As Sal entered she began fearfully talking. "Mr Brown" she pointed repeatedly at Sal. "Mr Brown is coming. Good Heart but we don't like Mr. Brown." Adrianna gave Melissa a hug. Melissa moved nervously.

"It's ok Melissa this is Sal. Do you know anything about the red eyed children."

"Not children....Not children....Not human. Think they are human, they not human. Never human. PRETEND." Melissa shuffled in her seat.

"Are they demons?"

"Not demons, Not children, Not human.....not human....Look human, not human."

"Are they evil?"

Melissa stopped moving. She began to gag, and slowly opened her mouth. A black substance like a thick and shining tar slowly fell out of her open maw. As it fell, a sound like a thousand angry voices meandered into the world. As the blackness fell to the floor in its reflection a hundred angry faces shown. Then it was gone.

"Did you see that?" Sal said from the back of the room eyes wide open.

"Yeah. Melissa? Are you Ok?"

"NOT HUMAN...NOT CHILDREN..."


----------



## Memnoch3434 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Act 1 scene 2*

The party relaxed at Oscar Quinn's apartment. Letting go of their stress with a few drinks. A very flirtatious Adriana and Sal were getting close to intimate over their white lightnings, meanwhile a calm and collected Jack Thompson was going over the details of the case in his mind. No one noticed the strange taste of the liquor.

* * *

A Refreshed Lance Caine left Oscar's home that night with purpose. He wanted to see the sewer maps to try and get into the MacAvoy's home. He decided to call Jack Thompson before work, whom humbly agreed to obtain this map.

Lance Caine was just settling down in the office when a client tapped quietly on the door.

"Come in," Lance shuffled the papers of the current case into the top desk drawer.

"Mr. Caine, I have a proposal you should find highly attractive." An aging and clearly wealthy man fell into the room. "I would like you to find an associate of mine. He went missing some time ago, and I believe he is responsible for the death of my butler."

"Who is it that you are looking for? Why do you suspect him in the death of your butler?"

"My butler Lawrence Hale is dead, I found his body behind my house this morning. Ashley Payne is the m--"

Lance immediately recognized this name from the Barton case. The mystery man who was seen leaving the Barton's study the week of the murder, the man who Helen had claimed in her diary was following him around. He shuffled through the desk drawer eagerly but hiding his emotions.

"--looking for. I won't tell you my association nor will I be doing any more for the police beyond contacting them about Lawrence's death. I do promise a kind reward should you find Mr. Payne."

_Two birds. One stone._ "I think you have a deal, Mr.?"

"Schulster, Herman Schulster."

"The jeweler?"

"One and the same."

***

Adriana came home to find Maxine making her breakfast.

"I'm sorry I used your eggs, I thought it might be a nice surprise for you this morning."

"Never know, It might help with this dreadful headache I have."

Adriana sat down and took a few bites of the scrambeled eggs as they slid onto the plate in front of her. Maxine was very kind. She appreciated her living here, she just wished she knew how to talk to her.

The phone rang just as Adriana had finished the eggs. "Another one? I am on my way."

"Off again so early?"

"Another murder for the book. Thank you for making the breakfast." As Adriana walked out the door, she thought she could see Maxine's shoulders roll forward with a great sigh.
***

April 8, 1930

Coroner's Report: Lawrence Hale.

Cause of Death: Drowning Or Poison.

Place of death: 6374 Maple Grove Ave. Victim's home.

Things of note:
Victim appears to be repeatedly drown and and let breathe over the course of an hour.
Post-mortem stab wounds.
Symbols written on the hands, one symbol matches another on Helen Barton. The other appears to be new.
Hand placement slightly different than Barton. One hand is still above another farther out.
Victim appears to be diabetic.
No Signs of a struggle.
Words "John 19:23" Left on victim's legs.

Signed: Dr. Oscar Quinn.

***

Oscar Quinn was quietly working at the lab performing an autopsy as usual, when the phone rang.

"Hello...ah yes, Mr. Caine...I don't recall much about the 4 Humors, old quackery and frankly I am glad we don't bleed people any more...Something about a balance between fluids, but we know that more than 4 exist...Payne was interested? I haven't the slightest why...Yes if he was trained in medicine I am sure he would not be at the Library doing research on it....I am sorry I could not be of further assistance...And you as well." Oscar quietly hung up the phone. Four humors? Such a strange topic...

***

After Adriana left the scene, she went to talk to Elaine Barton again. She found her at home.

"Mrs. Barton, do you recall anything at all about Frank Bulheuis?"

"I know he was abusive tword my Helen, but that is all I know."

Mortimer Barton stormed out the door, after shooting Adriana a look that would have made a gorgon turn to stone.

"Why the cold stare from your husband?" Adriana had a look of confusion.

"Mortimer does not take kindly to strong, opinionated women. Did you forget about giving him a piece of your mind already?" The events of the day before had made that ordeal seem like nothing. It did happen, but it certainly did not seem significant today.

"Just a few more questions if you would, Why are you so certain Ashley Payne is the one that was stalking your daughter?"

"He fit the description she gave me

"Mrs. Barton, why don't you trust the police?"

"My sister was raped by 5 police officers. No one helped her. No one looked into it. It's all about who watches the watchmen, you know?"

***

"There we go," Jack Thompson finished picking the lock on the door. He and Sal looked into the immaculate home of Herman Schulster. They removed their shoes and began looking for evidence. They moved silently like rats, though Lance wondered why the table still seemed to shake as Sal walked.

A feeling of being pulled back like a rubber band overcame them. In a familiar yet hazy state they found themselves staring at the party members that had gone off hours earlier. They stood above Lawrence Hale, and in the nearby distance, a purple smoke rose just above the ground. Out of it slowly stepped a long armed creature. It looked like a bat, but for the dense blue ooze covering is exposed bones. It snarled at them with all the fervor of an angry dog. It's strangely long tongue curved in midair, with razor sharp points pointing inward to its mouth. The orange fluid that dripped out of the end looked quite terrible to ingest.

Shots were fired as the horrifying thing walked again into purple smoke. Adriana ran into the smoke after it. A sqeak of fear was heard as champ scrambled to get away from the crawling creature. "Aim for its shoulders!" Oscar cried to the others. 

Adriana and the creature appeared in almost the same place, Adriana clearly shaken. She ran from it as Jack unloaded both barrels of the guns he wielded, Striking Sal right in the leg, but hitting the creature in the chest. If it even had one. The creature charged into Lance, lashing its tongue across his cheek. He placed the barrel of the gun directly into the beasts shoulder and fired. The beast howled as its leg severed from its body, ripping flesh from Lance's cheek.

***

Adriana went back the the Barton's she waited to see herself enter or exit the home. She waited for an hour and never saw anyone leave. Other than Mortimer. She was greatly confused on the events of the day. The things she saw beyond the purple smoke were even more terrifying than she could have imagined. Were there more? She had to know.

She rushed to the hospital where Melissa was held. Melissa was drawing a blue circle.

"Good Job, you killed it." Melissa did not look up to see Adriana was there.

Adriana was met with surprise. "What was that thing?"

"The hound? More Hounds, two more. Follow you into dreams. Not human."

"What do you mean follow into dreams?"

"Hunt you in nightmares. Hunt you in dreams."

Melissa took a new piece of paper out. She began to draw a circle with arms and legs. She pointed at the circle. "You." She then began to draw a stick figure, with ribs. "Them. Them want to know why. WHY? Adrianna, WHY!?"

***

Lance decided that he should get a last known address for Payne and scope the place out. He called Thompson's office with the info, while Sal was explaining the shots that were fired in the field.

"Coyotes were coming for the body and we didn't want them ruining the evidence."

"Coyotes eh? Poor things mus' ta been starvin'." O'brien mused quietly.
"I guess I understand boys, good work." The door shut quietly behind him.

Sal buried his hands in his face, he read the note left in the car "Al Brown. 9pm. Chicago Inn and Suite."

"Sal, looks like Payne is up on green street, outskirts of town, lets meet Caine there." Thompson got up and grabbed his hat. As they left the office Adriana crossed their path. Sal grabbed her arm.

"C'mon dame, you handle yourself pretty good out there, lets show you how we make arrests." 

***

The barn appeared abandoned to Oscar. _This Payne fellow may be dangerous but I cannot be certain he even did anything._ Jack shouted something about a table and trap door. Adriana, Jack and Sal flung the doors to the barn open. Sal began to shout. Through all the Commotion Oscar could not be certain what was happening. Then Jack was being pulled down slowly. The pillar of black flesh reminded him of condensed muscle matter, but one could see the ooze from here. Shots were fired as Sal began to fire between Jack's legs.

Lance had been ready with his Rifle from a distant position. He waved Oscar over to spot him. Jack tore himself free of the fleshy pillar, but looked around in confusion. Then it jumped. It resembled a spider, with with many legs, but the teeth were something finger-like. Its mouth under the black protrusion. It's wretched body swam through the dirt. Oscar realized that it was vulnerable where the fleshy pillar met the backside of the spider. He told Lance to fire at it. The bullet pierced the air, a direct hit as the fleshy pillar slumped over. Sal Fired a shot directly into it's center, killing the beast.

When it was dead Jack looked directly at it, Screeching "MY GOD IT WAS ON ME."

***

At a Chicago Hotel, Al Brown met with Sal Nitti.

"Nitti, I got a little problem see." Brown "A man named Richard Hurst is getting a little too personal for my likes. I'd Like you to throw him off the trail, see?"

"How so?"

"Well, ya see they got a bit of information on my...Taxes. Ain't been properly taken care of. He also has a bit of information on my involvment in a certain...Valentine's Incident. You know the drill, make sure this goes away and the rewards are great."

"Understood. Can you do me a solid?"

"What's that?"

"I need to meet Frank Bulhueis."

"I'll pull some strings and arrange the meeting with the Della Vitus, I will take a refusal as personal insult."

"Al." Sal put out his hand.

"Good seein' ya Sal, don' be a stranger ah?" Al shook his hand.

***

Adriana came home from Oscar's house to find Maxine Kingston dead on the floor. Her hands were above her head, and bloodied. A familiar symbol was laid in the hand above her head...


----------

